# Good news and some worry



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

First I wanted to update you guys that my old dog is definitely having some lasting improvement after her chiropractor visit and continuing Adequan injections. I am really not seeing that hitch in the hind end anymore and she has had fewer balance problems too. I know it isn't going to make her young again and she will continue to deteriorate with age, but I am super happy that I do feel like we were able to help her out a little. Yesterday she joined us happily on a 2 mile walk and is still feeling good after.

I also bought her a steppy for the couch because although she CAN still jump up on it, she was failing sometimes and it was just too sad. So now she has a little steppy that is at her spot and she can walk right up on to the couch no problem. She loves it.

Now for my paranoia. I know yet another dog getting euthanized today for hemangio. Dog was perfectly fine until two days ago.

We are supposed to go on vacation early spring. I will leave my old dog for 5 days, including a flight. I've never left her this long in our whole lives together. I'm terrified she could die while I am gone. It's mine and my husband's 10 yr anniversary and we are trying to just take a little time together.

I'm definitely bringing her in for a senior blood panel and I'm not sure what else before I buy plane tickets. Unless I shave her down and ultrasound her the week before we leave I guess there is just no way to be sure. She will be staying at home with a girl she knows well who will take good care of her. 

Am I looney paranoid? Knowing my friend is 30 mins away euthanizing their dog right now, who 5 days ago everyone thought was perfectly find...scares the crap out of me. I might seriously ultrasound her right before we go. I can't imagine not being able to get back here in time if she took a turn.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I totally understand your fears. I'm going to offer some friendly advice. Step back, breathe and don't look for problems that aren't there. Buy your plane tickets. If you feel the need, pay more and get refundable tickets just in case. Make your anniversary plans. Be happy today. Enjoy and love your dog. She isn't ill today. No one ever knows what tomorrow will bring. Live....


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Good news that the hitch is gone. Love the steps idea! I used them for years for my teacup poodle. 

Seems you're really concerned about something going wrong with her while you are gone. Maybe go somewhere she can go too, no worry for you and no stress for her? 
"It's not where you go but who you're with that makes the best memories." By Avwp

You could be radical like me and totally stop leaving the country and buy an rv so you don't have to leave them ever again! I don't see Paris or Ecuador but I'm so much more happy on our Adventures when i know my furbabies are with me.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m glad your girl is doing well. It would be up to you. Sadly anything can happen when we are a way. My friends older dog bloated and died while away. Also all can be great when going away. I would imagine the sonogram only to be insightful. I know stress brings out stuff out so it’s good she will be at home and you have a friend to stay. Can she be given something natural to mildly relax her. Like turkey with the tryptophan to help ease any stress or something like.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's good to hear the chiropractor helped, and the steppy is a great idea. Refundable tickets are a great idea but make your plans and go. None of us are guaranteed tomorrow, all we can do is plan, hope, and live our lives. Have fun!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've posted this before, but it's worth repeating: there's a Native American story about Rabbit and his Fear Calling (you can find it easily by Googling "Rabbit the Fear Caller"). He screams out at Eagle, Snake, and other predators that he's afraid of them, and to leave him alone -- the things he fears hear him and come eat him. I re-read that story sometimes to remind myself not to let myself become Rabbit the Fear Caller with my older dogs.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Springbrz said:


> I totally understand your fears. I'm going to offer some friendly advice. Step back, breathe and don't look for problems that aren't there. Buy your plane tickets. If you feel the need, pay more and get refundable tickets just in case. Make your anniversary plans. Be happy today. Enjoy and love your dog. She isn't ill today. No one ever knows what tomorrow will bring. Live....


You are totally right. I can't stop my life because my dog is old. and there is no sign of anything urgently wrong with her, just me being paranoid. I will do my best to chill out


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Jenny720 said:


> I’m glad your girl is doing well. It would be up to you. Sadly anything can happen when we are a way. My friends older dog bloated and died while away. Also all can be great when going away. I would imagine the sonogram only to be insightful. I know stress brings out stuff out so it’s good she will be at home and you have a friend to stay. Can she be given something natural to mildly relax her. Like turkey with the tryptophan to help ease any stress or something like.


Well the good news is I really wouldn't say it stresses her out when i leave her. She has stayed with this girl before. She pines by the door for awhile and then she stops. I mean really she is just waiting by the door for me to come back because that's what usually happens but she is laying there sleeping. She doesn't freak out and look for me or anything. She eats fine while I am gone, she acts fine. I think the person who needs stress meds is me LOL


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Dionne2u said:


> Good news that the hitch is gone. Love the steps idea! I used them for years for my teacup poodle.
> 
> Seems you're really concerned about something going wrong with her while you are gone. Maybe go somewhere she can go too, no worry for you and no stress for her?
> "It's not where you go but who you're with that makes the best memories." By Avwp
> ...


Well...we have an RV, and I rarely leave them and if I do it's a day or two. But we want to go back to the place where we had our honeymoon...which was only a day and a half ten years ago!!! And try to have a few days this time. LONG 3 day drive...BLEH not doing it. She can't fly anymore, she is too old for that.

So that's why we've decided to fly back there and leave the dogs


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Magwart said:


> I've posted this before, but it's worth repeating: there's a Native American story about Rabbit and his Fear Calling (you can find it easily by Googling "Rabbit the Fear Caller"). He screams out at Eagle, Snake, and other predators that he's afraid of them, and to leave him alone -- the things he fears hear him and come eat him. I re-read that story sometimes to remind myself not to let myself become Rabbit the Fear Caller with my older dogs.


I get it. Point taken


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Then it would seem you answered your own question or concern. Congratulations on your 10th anniversary and have an awesome time!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes! have a great time! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Anniversary!And I would be feeling conflicted too.Most of us would.Go and enjoy yourself


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I got this thing off Chewy. It's light and easy to move but doesn't slide when the dogs use it.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Very nice! She looks relaxed. I just ordered the XL dog bath station and ramp. Hope that helps my back and believe it will be easier to brush them and trim their nails. That's my hopes anyway.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I am on the otherside of the fence. 
I mean it is nice to want to share and do a special 10yr anniversary with your spouse for sentimental reasons. You have earned it.
You plan to have more anniversaries with him..No?
How great would it be if that 10 yrs was marked by spending the (possible) last few days with your dog, or how marred it could be if you chose to go and something happened.


Nothing will likely happen.
But, I know how you feel. When G was dx with the big H...I couldn't leave him. Took a week off work and spent 98% of that time with him. I wasn't planning a vacay, but had picked up extra shifts that I had to give up...didn't care if I was fired - wasn't going to work.


The whole you only live once theory, do what you want...they only live once too...


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

GatorBytes said:


> Well I am on the otherside of the fence.
> I mean it is nice to want to share and do a special 10yr anniversary with your spouse for sentimental reasons. You have earned it.
> You plan to have more anniversaries with him..No?
> How great would it be if that 10 yrs was marked by spending the (possible) last few days with your dog, or how marred it could be if you chose to go and something happened.
> ...


Well if she were actually diagnosed with anything I'd 100% never go. We've been talking about this trip for years. I do wish we'd gone sooner rather than later but I didn't have this girl I have now to dog sit which makes a big difference that I'm willing to go at all. 

I've not heard anything except she's in great shape for her age from any vet she has seen in the last 2 years. If anything serious came up between now and then I'd never go. My regular vet has said to me before "I bet she'll make it to fifteen no problem" She'll be blind by then but if she doesn't get the big C she could easily live another few years.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Dionne2u said:


> Very nice! She looks relaxed. I just ordered the XL dog bath station and ramp. Hope that helps my back and believe it will be easier to brush them and trim their nails. That's my hopes anyway.


I keep trying to save for a groomer's tub because I like my dogs bathed regularly and I just can't flippin lean over the human tub for 3 hours to get them all done. 

I was so close and then my truck broke down and ate up all that money and now I'm starting over. One day, I will have one!!

My grooming table made such a difference in my life I can't even tell you and I have a feeling a decent dog tub would do the same, just $$$$$$


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Yeah, its kinda pricey so I'm letting Santa bring it to us lol.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm with others, make your plans and buy the cancellation insurance. With your vets words that she is in good shape, it doesn't sound like you would be this worried if you had not heard of that terrible story.

Right now I'm betwix and between on a trip planned a yr from now. Last time dh and I left alone without the kids (no dogs at that time) was about 25 yrs ago. it didn't go well but ended ok, so I'm battling my own conflicts about leaving our boy (no kids now) but We really want to go. 

I think from now til the day before you leave, toss the indecissions out enjoy the planning process of a great trip knowing you have a back door open if you need to make a last minute decision.

Also, could you please tell me the name of that awesome step you got from Chewy, I looked but couldn't find it. 

And Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It's this one:

https://www.chewy.com/pet-gear-easy-pet-step-chocolate/dp/125551

Maybe a bit overpriced but I'm not sorry I bought it. The carpet on top is removable and washable (easily) which is also a must in my house


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl, thanks a lot for the link.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think most people worry when they go away about their animals even if they are
no issues. For me having someone I trust come to the house relieves those worries greatly when we are away. A few weeks ago we went away a few days with family and even on a last minute whim we stayed an extra night and day. I’m greatful for my friend was able to watch them and knew she would take great care and the dogs were getting loved and spoiled. I found once I leave the house and head to my destination -the worries seem to melt away. It’s getting plans in place I find the most stressing. 

I like the grooming tub idea!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It is hard to leave old dogs. You do worry. But you have this window where she seems healthy which seems like "go" to me.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I've done the opposite of what others are saying...I didn't travel anywhere the last 3 years of my dog's life. He had a bunch of problems including EPI and a broken bone which made him not very mobile. The reason I didn't travel is that 1)I just didn't feel that anyone out there would be able to take care of him the way that he needed and 2)I didn't want to visit the dog's problems on anyone else. I almost didn't make it to my cousin's wedding earlier this year in January because of him. I wasn't sure how much longer he would live. I ended up putting him down a year ago today. So this year, I've been travelling a lot to make up for the last 3 years even though I've got a new pup in March.

Having said that, I think you are a little paranoid. Take your trip. Do you have family or friends (like this friend who is putting her dog down) that you trust who can watch your dog for the 5 days?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Anniversary! If the vet thinks she'll be okay, I would take a chance and go. Five days isn't a terribly long time, your girl will be comfortable at home with a responsible person she knows, and it's important to nurture our human relationships also. 

As others have said, none of us have any guarantees for tomorrow, young or old. If it's feasible, for peace of mind, the cancellation insurance sounds nice, and you could schedule a vet visit before you left, though I don't know if I'd do an ultrasound unless I suspected something. 

Go make memories and have fun! (That said, we haven't traveled for years, other than a few car trips, due to life choices, animals, and young kids. I kind of miss going places. No regrets though.)


----------

